# Ellerman lines Engineer



## leggoaft (Oct 20, 2005)

Hi
Wonder if anyone would remember Bill Metcalf. If I remember correctly he came from Hebburn on Tyne, and was an engineer with Ellerman Hall Line.and was later C/E of the City of Port Elizabeth. Maybe some ex Ellerman men out there might have sailed with him

Very Best wishes & Happy Xmas

Leggoaft


----------



## bill newton (Jan 7, 2011)

*bill metcalf*

g'day bill - i sailed three trips on the city of port elizabeth in 1966 - the chief engineer then was a scotsman - george russel -- he'd been on the PE forever - never heard of bill metcalf

hope this helps


----------

